# It's That Time !



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2022)

Those are great !! LOL . Just came in from cutting grass . Made me forget how much my knees hurt , but now I remember . I laughed so loud at a couple of those the dog got up and moved .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2022)

Good ones, Ray.  Loved the "Tupperware", and the "Not the years...." is oh so true.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 29, 2022)

All great ones Ray!  Been needing a few laughs this week, couldn't come at a better time.  The Zoom mtg and the X to stand on, hilarious.  Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 29, 2022)

The Zoom meeting…


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 30, 2022)

Great ones!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

All Good ones, Ray!!
Spanx!

Bear


----------

